# More old bows...



## ElliotHeath (Mar 20, 2007)

A few more. I'm guessing I wasn't born when this one was made. Anyone have any info?


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks cool. Hows it shoot?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

American Archery, Oconto Falls,WI., Mid to late 80's.


----------



## RCW 24601 (Dec 10, 2013)

I was just gifted an old Golden Eagle bow, with tri-draw adj wheels, and yoke draw length adj as is pictured on this bow. Anyone remember which slots are for which draw length? As I have an old string type bow press tool, I really would like to remember which way is long and short draw before starting the adjustment. I have a short draw, and the Golden Eagle I now have was a long draw, as I remember. Any info would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I believe on the cam the slot closest to the bowstring is the shortest draw. On the yoke the shortest slot in the little disc corresponds to the longest draw possible. I believe usually on those older tri-slot cams each slot corresponded to 1" in draw length and the yoke disc I believe was 1/4". The yoke adjustment can often be done without a press, just need to put some pressure on the limb tips and slip the disk to the next slot.

From what I remember anyway.............. 

>>--------->


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Good job JB.


----------

